# Wie viel Home-Office habt ihr?



## CabaLea (22 Mai 2022)

Hallo,

Ich komme nun demnächst ins 3te Lehrjahr als Mechatronikerin. Und damit treibt mich momentan die Frage herum, wo ich mich nach meiner Ausbildung sehe.

Ich hätte mega Lust danach viel im Home-Office zu arbeiten. Durch meine Überlegungen bin ich zu SPS Programmieren gekommen. Das macht mir auch mega viel Spaß. Deswegen wollte ich Mal fragen, wie viel ihr vom Home-Office aus arbeitet?

Vielen Dank, für eure Antworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüße, 
Lea


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2022)

CabaLea schrieb:


> Deswegen wollte ich Mal fragen, wie viel ihr vom Home-Office aus arbeitet?


Gar nicht. Für die Inbetriebnahme muss ich die Anlage sehen, für Änderungen und Fehlersuche auch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2022)

CabaLea schrieb:


> Ich hätte mega Lust danach viel im Home-Office zu arbeiten.


Mal eine Gegenfrage, wie möchtest du auf dem Weg Erfahrungen sammeln? Also echte Praxiserfahrung?


----------



## Mrtain (22 Mai 2022)

Naja, was beim Homeoffice möglich ist, hängt ja zum einem vom Arbeitgeber und den dort gelebten Strukturen ab, zum anderen von dem Produkt ab.
Klar, bei Inbetriebnahmen muss man vor Ort sein. Fehlersuche beim Kunden läuft bei uns meist per Remote. Allerdings gibt es auch da Situationen, wo man auch vor Ort sein muss.
Homeoffice an sich finde ich in keinen Dosen echt ok, vor allem wenn man mal einen Tag sich nur um ein Problem / Programm kümmern kann, ohne das alle 5 Minuten jemand ins Büro stürmt... Aber ganz auf die Kollegen und den persönlichen Kontakt verzichten geht definitiv nicht 
Wenn man aber erst am Anfang seiner Karriere als SPS Programmierer steht, würde vom ich Homeoffice erstmal abraten.


----------



## ducati (22 Mai 2022)

Ich hab in den letzten 3 Jahren 2 Wochen Homeoffice gehabt. Liegt mir überhaupt nicht. Und man bekommt vom ganzen Buschfunk garnichts mit. Dieser ist aber essentiell um die wirklich wichtigen Detailinfos zu bekommen.
Am liebsten wär mir aber schon, ich würde in Südafrika am Strand sitzen, drauf warten, dass mir jemand die Softwareanforderungen/Pflichtenheft schickt. Dann würd ich das runterprogrammieren und die fertige Software + Rechnung zurückschicken...
Nur so funktioniert das leider in der Automatisierungsbranche nicht. Bzw. würden dann die restlichen 90% der Arbeit an jemand anderem hängen bleiben. Nur wer soll das sein, wenn alle am Strand sitzen?
Es gibt Firmen mit strikter Arbeitstrennung zwischen Konzepterstellung <-> Programmierung <-> Inbetriebnahme. Aber mein Ding wär das nicht, stur doof nach Schema F Softwarebausteine zusammenzuklicken. Da kommt auch nur bedingt die Rückmeldung zurück, ob das was der Programmierer gemacht hat auch jemals irgendwo funktioniert... Und gut bezahlt wird das auch nicht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Mai 2022)

Hallo Lea,

wenn du der Meinung bist, nach deiner Ausbildung vom Sofa aus zu programmieren zu können, scheint es bei dir ja außerordentlich gut zu laufen . In welcher Art von Unternehmen lernst du denn, Öffentlicher Dienst?

Ich hatte in den letzten zwei Jahren auch ein paar Tage Homeoffice. Ich will euch gar nicht berichten, wie das in manch einem Unternehmen unter den "Arschkriechern" abläuft, und wie saublöd nach wochenlagen HO auch noch geprahlt wird, wie groß das Fundament der Gartensauna geworden ist. Das wird in manchen Unternehmen alles geduldet und gewissermaßen sogar gefördert. Warum? Weil es von oben nach unten vorgelebt wird.

Ich hoffe nur, dass dieser Blödsinn möglichst bald eingestellt wird, ausnahmslos!


----------



## ducati (22 Mai 2022)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass die Arbeitsmoral im Homeoffice ziemlich unterschiedlich ausfällt... 🤔🤷‍♂️🙈😖


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke auch, dass die Arbeitsmoral im Homeoffice ziemlich unterschiedlich ausfällt... 🤔🤷‍♂️🙈😖


100%

Ich würde ganz selten mal einen Tag zu Hause bleiben, wenn ich z.b. mal den Papierkram abarbeiten möchte oder Programme ausdokumentiere / vorbereite usw...
Aber mir berichten Kollegen, das dies wohl auch gar nicht so prickelnd ist ( Abgrenzung Privatleben / Arbeit ). Zu dem Extrem der Faulen gibt es ja auch noch das andere Extrem und da sehe ich schon die Gefahr das sich das Arbeitsleben zu sehr mit dem Privatleben vermischt...


----------



## Mrtain (22 Mai 2022)

Sehe ich nicht so. An der eigenen Einstellung zur Arbeit ändert auch das HO nichts. Es mag aber durchaus sein, dass es im HO solchen Kollegen Verlockung größer ist. Wie gesagt, HO ist nicht für jeden was.
In meiner Firma wird Produktivität noch immer mit den Anwesenheitstunden gleichgesetzt.
Ich will euch garnicht berichten, wie diese Helden der Produktivität mit ihren 70 - 80 Stunden pro Woche regelmäßig Mist bauen oder stundenlang vor anderen Kollegen mit der größe ihrer Gartensauna prallen anstatt sich um ihre Arbeit zu kümmern.
Und wenn der junge Kollege sich gar erdreistet Elternzeit zu beantragen, da wird gleich noch ne Stunde mehr im Gesprächskreis verbracht und über besagten Kollegen hergezogen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. An der eigenen Einstellung zur Arbeit ändert auch das HO nichts. Es mag aber durchaus sein, dass es im HO solchen Kollegen Verlockung größer ist. Wie gesagt, HO ist nicht für jeden was.
> In meiner Firma wird Produktivität noch immer mit den Anwesenheitstunden gleichgesetzt.
> Ich will euch garnicht berichten, wie diese Helden der Produktivität mit ihren 70 - 80 Stunden pro Woche regelmäßig Mist bauen oder stundenlang vor anderen Kollegen mit der größe ihrer Gartensauna prallen anstatt sich um ihre Arbeit zu kümmern.
> Und wenn der junge Kollege sich gar erdreistet Elternzeit zu beantragen, da wird gleich noch ne Stunde mehr im Gesprächskreis verbracht und über besagten Kollegen hergezogen.


Es kommt ja auch auf die Lebenssituation an. Single, Familie, kleine Kinder zu Hause....


----------



## van (22 Mai 2022)

Interessante Frage Lea, die wollte ich auch schon stellen. 

Bei mir waren das in den letzten Jahren auch nur mal ein einzelner Tag im HO. Also nicht nennenswert. 

Gerade als Anfängerin wird das nicht funktionieren. 
Inbetriebnahme etc wir auch nicht funktionieren. 
Sps Programmierer sind halt auch viel an der Hardware

Ich würde auch gerne mal mehr im HO arbeiten. Aber am Ende ist mein Arbeitsalltag leider auch zu unkoordiniert. Zu viele direkte Absprachen mit Kollegen. Mal ein schneller Einsatz beim Kunden draußen. Und die Maschine hat man halt auch nicht zuhause. 
Mit entsprechender Arbeits Organisation könnte man das evt hinbekommen. Ist vielleicht auch ein Generations Problem.


----------



## faust (22 Mai 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach SOLLTE das Ganze doch eigentlich NUR eine Frage von Absprachen zwischen dem direkten Vorgesetzten und einem selbst sein.
Jeder hat andere Vorstellungen und Vorlieben: Manche wollen und können im Homeoffice am effizientesten arbeiten, andere können vielleicht aufgrund ihrer Lebenssituation nicht oder wollen auf den direkten Kollegenkontakt niemals verzichten.
In den meisten Fällen liegt das Optimum dann irgendwo dazwischen.

Warum also nicht eine Hybridlösung, also immer nach Absprache und Arbeits- bzw. Alltagssituation?

Hier kommt (zumindest bei mir) immer das größte Problem dazwischen: das Führungsversagen der Geschäftsführung und Abteilungsleiter bzw. Vorgesetzten.
Nicht nur, dass die GF anscheinend alle Mitarbeiter unter Generalverdacht der Vorteilsnahme stellt und Arbeitsmodellen aus der Vorkriegszeit anhängt ("Nur wer stempelt, arbeitet"), die Vorgesetzten trauen sich auch nicht, mal wirklich Verantwortung zu übernehmen und Kante zu zeigen (Nämlich den Mitarbeiter zu fördern, der engagiert ist und Leistung bringt, und denjenigen auf die Finger zu klopfen, der Absprachen ausnutzt und so dafür sorgt, dass die GF in ihrer o.g. Annahme auch noch bestärkt wird).


----------



## faust (22 Mai 2022)

Um den Grund der Verärgerung über meine Situation zu verdeutlichen:

Ich bin bei uns der hauptamtliche HMI-Entwickler. Meine HMI-Projekte für die einzelnen Maschinenfamilien sind immer 100%-Master, aus denen einzelne Versionen ausgeleitet und nur bei Bedarf individuell angepasst werden.
Inbetriebnahmen im Werk begleite ich meist initial vor Ort, danach per Fernzugriff.
Ich fahre nur in seltenen Fällen zu einer Final-Inbetriebnahme zusammen mit einem Kollegen der Steuerungsprogrammierung hinaus, meistens unterstütze ich per Fernzugriff oder arbeite auf Zuruf kurzfristig OPLs ab.
Meine Hauptarbeit ist die kontinuierliche Weiterentwicklung der einzelnen HMIs, dazu gehört sowohl die funktionale Erweiterung als auch (hoffentlich bald) die Überarbeitung der Software-Basis.


Und jetzt sagt wir mal, warum bei derartiger Tätigkeitsstruktur ein Homeoffice-Modell ala
"Homeoffice, sofern keine Notwendigkeit der Anwesenheit durch ein Meeting, eine IBN o.ä. besteht"
oder
"3 Tage HO, 2 Tage im Werk, Anwesenheit bei Meeting oder IBN"
nicht möglich sein soll??
Unsere GF sagt kategorisch und grundsätzlich NEIN...


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2022)

Bei uns im Konzern gibt es mittlerweile ein Recht auf Homeoffice.
In der Praxis heißt das, dass der Vorgesetzte begründen muss warum er einen Antrag auf Homeoffice ablehnt.

Ein Projekt besteht nicht nur aus Inbetriebnahme sondern auch aus viel Arbeiten, die völlig problemlos zu Hause erledigt werden können.
Selbst Durchsprachen und Meetings verlaufen oft effizienter.
Wenn der Kollege weiß, dass es ein Meeting über Videokonferenz ist, dann muss er eben doch viele Sachen "bildschirmtauglich" aufbereiten.

Klar spielt die persönliche Einstellung und Arbeitsmoral eine riesen Rolle.
HO ist sicherlich nicht für jeden geeignet.


----------



## faust (22 Mai 2022)

@Blockmove:
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Wie schon gesagt: so etwas würde m.M.n sogar ohne eine explizite Regelung oder Vorgabe funktionieren, wenn die relevanten Personen endlich mal ihre Mitarbeiter wirklich führen würden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2022)

Was ich mich frage:
Ist das hier eine ernst gemeinte Frage vom TE oder nehmen wir (ungefragt) an einer Umfrage teil?


----------



## faust (22 Mai 2022)

Eine gute Frage...

Nichtsdestotrotz ein gutes Thema.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2022)

faust schrieb:


> @Blockmove:
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt: so etwas würde m.M.n sogar ohne eine explizite Regelung oder Vorgabe funktionieren, wenn die relevanten Personen endlich mal ihre Mitarbeiter wirklich führen würden.


Wir haben Abteilungen, da funktioniert es recht reibungslos. Und wir haben andere Abteilungen, wo es mittlerweile heftige Probleme gibt.
Dem Thema "Führung" kommt wirklich eine wichtige Rolle zu.
So wie ich es aktuell sehe, sind es bei uns oft Abteilungen mit agiler Arbeitsweise (Jira), die Probleme haben.


----------



## faust (22 Mai 2022)

@Blockmove:
Probleme, die direkt mit dem Homeoffice zusammenhängen oder eher mit der agilen Arbeitsweise?


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2022)

faust schrieb:


> @Blockmove:
> Probleme, die direkt mit dem Homeoffice zusammenhängen oder eher mit der agilen Arbeitsweise?


Ich denke mal, dass es die Kombination macht.
Wenn man wirklich strikt mit Jira arbeitet, dann bist du in ein verdammt enges Kostüm gezwängt.
Dazu hast du bei agiler Arbeitsweise weniger persönlichen Kontakt und kannst dich weniger menschlich austauschen.

In der Firma eines Freundes organisieren die Kollegen regelmässig Kaffeekränzchen damit der persönliche Kontakt nicht verloren geht.


----------



## faust (22 Mai 2022)

Wird zwar jetzt strenggenommen ein bisschen off-topic, aber dennoch:

Ich kenne Jira auch, habe mich dabei aber nie eingeengt gefühlt.
Im Gegenteil: Durch Daily Standups etc. rede ich manchmal mehr (und vor allem strukturierter) mit Kollegen als vorher.

Der persönliche Kontakt hat m.M.n. nichts mit der Arbeitsweise zu tun.
Oder werden bei euch die agilen Methoden nur bei Projekten mit hohem HO-Anteil angewendet und dadurch das Bild verzerrt?


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2022)

faust schrieb:


> Wird zwar jetzt strenggenommen ein bisschen off-topic, aber dennoch:
> 
> Ich kenne Jira auch, habe mich dabei aber nie eingeengt gefühlt.
> Im Gegenteil: Durch Daily Standups etc. rede ich manchmal mehr (und vor allem strukturierter) mit Kollegen als vorher.
> ...



Du hast vorher den Punkt Führung angesprochen.
So wie ich es sehe, ist das bei Jira bzw. agilem Arbeiten wichtiger als bei "normalen" Arbeiten.
In Jira kann dir dein Teamlead einfach eine Aufgabe zuschieben und Termin festsetzen ... oder er spricht vorher mit dir.
Daily Standups können konstruktiv sein ... oder eben 10min Morgenappell.
Ich denke in einem agilem Team mit Homeoffice hat der Chef viel mehr Führungsaufgaben und muss viel mehr auf die Befindlichkeiten der Mitarbeiter achten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2022)

Seit Corona können ja mittlerweile alle mit Teams umgehen,
ich bin zwar lieber in der Firma finde die Möglichkeit von HO
Super. Auch als SPSler kann man Zuhause eine Menge vorbereiten.

Win macht eigentlich der Chef das mit der Kontrolle wenn man auf
der Baustelle ist, da vertraut man den Mitarbeiter?


----------



## faust (22 Mai 2022)

Womit wir dann ja wieder on-topic werden und konstatieren können:
Das Problem ist (sehr oft) die Mitarbeiter-FÜHRUNG und nicht der Mitarbeiter selbst.


----------



## faust (22 Mai 2022)

@rostiger Nagel:
Das ist auch mein Argument, wenn ich mit meinem Abteilungsleiter über das HO-Thema spreche (besser: streite).
Als Antwort ernte ich dann immer nur Schweigen...

Von meiner GF habe ich zu diesem Punkt mal die folgende Reaktion erhalten:
"Ich muss mich jetzt hier nicht für meine Entscheidung gegen HO rechtfertigen." (Zitat-Ende)


----------



## ducati (22 Mai 2022)

faust schrieb:


> Um den Grund der Verärgerung über meine Situation zu verdeutlichen:
> 
> Ich bin bei uns der hauptamtliche HMI-Entwickler. Meine HMI-Projekte für die einzelnen Maschinenfamilien sind immer 100%-Master, aus denen einzelne Versionen ausgeleitet und nur bei Bedarf individuell angepasst werden.
> Inbetriebnahmen im Werk begleite ich meist initial vor Ort, danach per Fernzugriff.
> ...


Ist ja erstmal die Entscheidung der Chefs...
Grundsätzlich würd ich auch noch das Thema Gerechtigkeit auf die Tagesordnung holen.
Mal überspitzt gesagt, die einen sollen wochenlang ohne Heimreise in China auf der Baustelle malochen und die anderen sitzen zu Hause auf der Couch. Da ist schon Konfliktpotential.
Gleiches Recht für alle, sag ich da immer. Aus dem Grund find ich die Arbeitsweise, ein Automatisierer macht das komplette Projekt von Klärung über Software/HMI bis Inbetriebnahme viel besser...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2022)

Das gleiche Potential hast du doch auch 
„Wir sind in China und müssen die Drecksarbeit
machen und ihr sitzt fein in der Firma im Büro“

Das ist für mich kein Argument.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> die einen sollen wochenlang ohne Heimreise in China auf der Baustelle malochen und die anderen sitzen zu Hause auf der Couch.


Na das macht sich auf dem Kontoauszug dann aber auch bemerkbar. Ob jetzt jemand anderer aus der Firma HO macht, wäre mir im Prinzip egal, solange er abliefert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2022)

War da nicht mal was das der Heil HO als recht einführen wollte,
ist das jetzt schon so?


----------



## faust (22 Mai 2022)

@ducati:
Bezüglich der Gerechtigkeit gebe ich dir Recht, wobei dies ja auch wieder durch den Vorgesetzten geregelt werden könnte.
Kann diesbezüglich nur für mich sprechen: Wenn dies transparent argumentiert werden würde, dann hätte ich damit auch kein Problem.

Mich kotzt halt eine starre Haltung ohne transparente und nachvollziehbare Argumentation an.

Ob allerdings die Arbeitsweise "Einer für alles" in diesem Zusammenhang relevant ist, möchte ich mal dahin stellen (Ich glaube, mein Einstellung zu diesem Thema ist bekannt).


----------



## ducati (22 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das gleiche Potential hast du doch auch
> „Wir sind in China und müssen die Drecksarbeit
> machen und ihr sitzt fein in der Firma im Büro“


Ja schon, aber geringer 😉
Hat ja auch noch andere Vorteile, wenn jeder mal raus darf 😉


----------



## faust (22 Mai 2022)

Das Recht auf Homeoffice ist aktuell scheinbar nicht mehr wirklich auf dem Schirm der Regierung.


----------



## ducati (22 Mai 2022)

Ich hab halt auf den Baustellen das Problem, das vom Kunden kaum noch jemand vor Ort ist. Und selbst telefonisch sind die nicht erreichbar, weil den ganzen Tag in irgendwelchen Webmeetings...
Gibt halt viele Sichtweisen zum Thema Homeoffice. Wahrscheinlich kommts auf die Einzelsituation drauf an.
Hängt vielleicht auch davon ab, wie weit man ins Büro fahren muss. Und muss ja auch nicht 100% Homeoffice sein.
Baubesprechungen per Webmeeting über konkrete praktische Themen, wo die Leute noch nie auf der Baustelle waren sind sowas von ätzend...


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2022)

faust schrieb:


> Das Recht auf Homeoffice ist aktuell scheinbar nicht mehr wirklich auf dem Schirm der Regierung.


Ist wohl auch nicht.
Ich finde auch, dass Firmen hier selber Lösungen finden sollten.
Nicht zu jeder Firma / Struktur passt HO.
Bei vielen aktuellen Stellenangeboten steht es mittlerweile drin.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich hab halt auf den Baustellen das Problem, das vom Kunden kaum noch jemand vor Ort ist. Und selbst telefonisch sind die nicht erreichbar, weil den ganzen Tag in irgendwelchen Webmeetings...
> Gibt halt viele Sichtweisen zum Thema Homeoffice. Wahrscheinlich kommts auf die Einzelsituation drauf an.
> Hängt vielleicht auch davon ab, wie weit man ins Büro fahren muss. Und muss ja auch nicht 100% Homeoffice sein.
> Baubesprechungen per Webmeeting über konkrete praktische Themen, wo die Leute noch nie auf der Baustelle waren sind sowas von ätzend...


Hier hat es bei uns schon sehr klare Ansagen gegeben.
Kollegen aus der Fertigungsplanung haben Anlagen gekauft und waren dann bei der Inbetriebnahme nicht erreichbar.
Mittlerweile hat es sich eingespielt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei vielen aktuellen Stellenangeboten steht es mittlerweile drin.


So kann man unter Umständen auch mal gute Leute bekommen,
die 100 KM unter und weiter weg wohnen und für den Job nicht
umziehen wollen. Da kann eine Firma auch von profitieren.


----------



## ducati (22 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hat es sich eingespielt.


Ja, wird wieder besser, das Coronazwangshomeoffice ist langsam überall abgeschafft. Maskenzwang fällt auch langsam in den meisten Firmen. Da kommen auch wieder mehr Leute freiwillig ins Büro.


----------



## faust (22 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Und muss ja auch nicht 100% Homeoffice sein.


Ich glaube, das will auch keiner!


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So kann man unter Umständen auch mal gute Leute bekommen,
> die 100 KM unter und weiter weg wohnen und für den Job nicht
> umziehen wollen. Da kann eine Firma auch von profitieren.


Das mach mal gewissen Chefs klar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2022)

faust schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das will auch keiner!
> 
> Das mach mal gewissen Chefs klar.


Ich glaube du musst dich mal bei uns bewerben, 
ist doch noch in der selben Stadt.


----------



## van (22 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nicht zu jeder Firma / Struktur passt HO.
> Bei vielen aktuellen Stellenangeboten steht es mittlerweile drin.



Strukturen kann man anpassen 

Und das es mittlerweile in vielen Stellenanzeigen steht, zeigt das es von den Bewerbern nachgefragt wird, Geld ist nicht alles. 

Mal ein anderes Beispiel 
Viele Firmen arbeiten mit externen Dienstleistern zusammen … und diese arbeiten dann auch nicht immer inhouse. 
Ist also quasi wie Home Office.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Und muss ja auch nicht 100% Homeoffice sein.



Für viele wäre sicher schon 1 Tag die Woche eine gute Sache.


----------



## faust (22 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich glaube du musst dich mal bei uns bewerben,
> ist doch noch in der selben Stadt.


😀
😉


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2022)

van schrieb:


> Strukturen kann man anpassen
> 
> Und das es mittlerweile in vielen Stellenanzeigen steht, zeigt das es von den Bewerbern nachgefragt wird, Geld ist nicht alles.
> 
> ...



Ich denk, dass das sich alles selbst einspielt und man es von beiden Seiten entspannt sehen muss.
Man kann auch die Kritiker verstehen. Es wird auch viel Schindluder mit HO getrieben.


----------



## MFreiberger (23 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denk, dass das sich alles selbst einspielt und man es von beiden Seiten entspannt sehen muss.
> Man kann auch die Kritiker verstehen. Es wird auch viel Schindluder mit HO getrieben.


Ja, es gehört auf jeden Fall ein gewisses Maß an Vertrauen zwischen AG und AN dazu.

Wenn man schon bei PräsenzArbeitszeiten um jede Minute feilscht, pünklichst Abstempelt, die Pausen peinlichst genau einhält und auch sonst einfach immer zusieht, dass man nicht irgendwo ggf. 3,50 € "verliert", wird der AG überlegen, ob er Jemanden "an die lange Leine" lässt.
Wenn ein AN anders herum kein Problem damit hat, mal gerade noch was fertigzustellen, bevor man in die Pause geht, mehr macht, als erwartet wird oder auch, ohne zu murren, schnell mal 1/2h dranhängt, wird der AG eher bereit sein, Jemanden ins HO zu entlassen.

Wie immer ist es ein Geben und Nehmen und das Vertrauen, dass der Gegenüber seine Pflichten treu erfüllt.


----------



## jensemann (30 Mai 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ja, es gehört auf jeden Fall ein gewisses Maß an Vertrauen zwischen AG und AN dazu.
> 
> Wenn man schon bei PräsenzArbeitszeiten um jede Minute feilscht, pünklichst Abstempelt, die Pausen peinlichst genau einhält und auch sonst einfach immer zusieht, dass man nicht irgendwo ggf. 3,50 € "verliert", wird der AG überlegen, ob er Jemanden "an die lange Leine" lässt.
> Wenn ein AN anders herum kein Problem damit hat, mal gerade noch was fertigzustellen, bevor man in die Pause geht, mehr macht, als erwartet wird oder auch, ohne zu murren, schnell mal 1/2h dranhängt, wird der AG eher bereit sein, Jemanden ins HO zu entlassen.
> ...


Das Geben und Nehmen sollte allerdings in beide Richtungen funktionieren.
Bei meinem vorherigen AG wurde peinlichst darauf geachtet, dass man morgens pünktlich um 7Uhr am bereits hochgefahrenen Rechner sitzt. Dafür gabs blöde Sprüche wenn man dann -tatsächlich ausnahmsweise! - mal pünktlich Feierabend machte. 100 Überstunden p.a. waren mit dem Festgehalt laut Arbeitsvertrag abgeglichen, aber ich brauchte damals den Job.
Ich bin schon vor Corona dort weg und habe seither eine wesentlich bessere Work/Life-Balance. HO kann man Situationsbedingt machen, IBN geht nur vor Ort und selbst Softwaretests für Anlagenteile kann ich jetzt dank virtueller IBN am 3D-Modell zu Hause machen.
Es kommt halt immer auf das Miteinander an. Vertrauen muss man sich erarbeiten, egal ob AG oder AN.


----------



## s_kraut (31 Mai 2022)

Wir haben die Richtschnur 2Tage / Woche vor Ort (Wir sind Planer und Errichter).
Den planerischen Teil kann man wohl mit größerem HO-Anteil gut bearbeiten - möglicherweise sogar abschnittsweise effizienter als vom Büro aus.
Aber wie diverse Vorredner schon erwähnten: wenn es an die Hardware geht, mag es hilfreich sein, wenn man über alle geeignete Sinne verfügt: sehen, hören, riechen......


----------



## sonny3011 (31 Mai 2022)

Pinzipiell ist es uns freigestellt, wie viel Zeit wir von Zuhause aus arbeiten. Allerdings nur, wenn die Tätigkeit es zulässt und trotzdem fristgerecht erledigt wird. Als Programmierer geht es dann sowieso nur solange keine besondere Hardware benötigt wird, oder nichts physisch in Betrieb genommen werden muss.


----------

